# So...



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Who are you guys going for?


I'm rooting for the Bulls (Parents home town) and Spurs (Texas boyyy)


You guys?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Bulls and Rockets.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Spurs'll win again.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Bulls and the Rockets.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Bulls mostly. I like their defense, but I also like the Rockets and Nets.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

GS Rockets Spurs...the loss to GS will be minamilized if they go on to win the whole thing...cant stop fate...if GS gets swept next series we have officially become the standard for spots let down analagies...whenever BDSSE or ESPN have thier greatest or worst list this series will always make the #1 or #2 spot depending on what u think of the Redsocks come back against the Yanks...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

spurs and bulls


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

D'oh! Rockets are out....

I guess I am moving on to my 3rd pick for the Western Conference: Spurs.

Have to wait until all the TX teams are out....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't like the Spurs. Go BULLS!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Utah Jazz (and its not because I want them to beat the Warriors)

but Millsap, Deron Williams and Boozer are hectic


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm going with the Bulls in the East. I want the Warriors coming out of the West. They beat the Mavs so I have to.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am rooting for UTA in the 2nd round. See sig for explanation.

Also, anybody notice the tattoo on Deron's arm?










That's a map of Texas. Talk about Texas-ties, it doesn't get any tighter than THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> I am rooting for UTA in the 2nd round. See sig for explanation.
> 
> Also, anybody notice the tattoo on Deron's arm?
> 
> That's a map of Texas. Talk about Texas-ties, it doesn't get any tighter than THAT! :biggrin:


I*t doesnt seem to be to scale...:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I*t doesnt seem to be to scale...:lol:


Age? Sag? LOL... :whoknows:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Deron Williams is from The Colony - right down the street from here. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

xray said:


> Deron Williams is from The Colony - right down the street from here. :biggrin:


Yeah I was telling my mom that last night, what HS did he goto?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Yeah I was telling my mom that last night, what HS did he goto?


The Colony High School


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> The Colony High School



zing


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Your right, Deron is from Dallas and even practiced with the mavericks in the offseason if I am not mistaken. Jason Terry had nothing but good things to say about him before the season started.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> Your right, Deron is from Dallas and even practiced with the mavericks in the offseason if I am not mistaken. Jason Terry had nothing but good things to say about him before the season started.


Yeah, I used to go down to my cousins HS and and when they played the Colony HS we'd get to watch Deron.


But yeah, I wouldn't mind if Utah won either.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Deron steps up, rep that Texas boy!

And also, how bout .4 for a PG here, I'm sure we can work a trade up to get him here.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> ...


Huh ?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> ...


we finally start talkin about trades, youd think hed be happy


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> we finally start talkin about trades, youd think hed be happy


Do you really think we can get Deron Williams?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Do you really think we can get Deron Williams?


I was talking about Derek Fisher...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Opps my bad.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm rooting for the Suns. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> I'm rooting for the Suns. :biggrin:


Never would have guessed it....


----------

